# Working on a lot of things today.



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm reworking a bunch of stuff, upgrading some server side bits, changing the ad setup here and there and basically will be testing/breaking things for most of the day today. I'll especially be working on the way the google ads integrate so they're (in the long run) less annoying to registered members, and pretty much non-existant for contributers.

If things get ugly, graphics disappear and reappear, or just stop working altogether, bear with me.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll post something more formal, but regarding the ad up top.

Guests see all ads.

Registered users see the ad up top, and at the bottom. The ad after the first post in a thread has been removed.

Contributing members will see no ads at all.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 19, 2008)

The new top-of-the-page looks neat, Chris.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll post something more formal, but regarding the ad up top.
> 
> Guests see all ads.
> 
> ...



 Chris sir rock


----------



## yevetz (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great Chris!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow looking good man. I am on my laptop and thought the strip that held the universe guitar looked like a media player lol.

But definitely looking better.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the Ibanez up the top.


----------

